# Carrie Fisher Passes Away at Age 60; Debbie Reynolds Passes Away at Age 84



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 28, 2016)

I know we all have seen the news regarding Carrie Fisher's unexpected passing yesterday. Her defining role as Princess Leia in the original _Star Wars_ trilogy combined with her writing, script work, humor, and her honesty regarding addiction and mental disorders will forever leave an imprint on our world. This is definitely a very saddening loss that is being felt around the world.

Carrie Fisher dies at 60: actor and acclaimed writer best known as Princess Leia

It's even more heartbreaking that Carrie's mother, Debbie Reynolds passed away earlier today, a mere day after her daughter.

Debbie Reynolds dies, aged 84, one day after daughter Carrie Fisher

I'm not sure if any of you guys want to say/post anything. But I figured I would start a thread since we've done it in the past with other fairly recent actor deaths.


----------



## bpprox22 (Dec 29, 2016)

She probably died from a broken heart after seeing her daughter pass


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 29, 2016)

She will be missed, we need more people in this world with a good sense of humor about the human condition.

I rarely take celebrity deaths personally, but she seemed like such a nice woman, i got a bit emotional when i heard this news.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Dec 29, 2016)

2016 can't end soon enough.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 31, 2016)

Some youtube account called "Craig Ferguson and the Ladies" just posted several of her appearances there over the years. They're very fun to watch. She's a serious wacko, and he often doesn't seem to know how to react, but she clearly loves the guy and they clearly have an off-screen friendship. Good stuff.


----------

